# Anyone Remember Brooke?



## Brookeisback (Aug 28, 2021)

Anyone remember Brooke?


----------



## Tickleseeker (Aug 28, 2021)

Hi Brooke


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 28, 2021)

I remember, with considerable fondness. Welcome back!


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 28, 2021)

I sure do


----------



## Yakatori (Aug 28, 2021)

Brookeisback said:


> _"Anyone remember Brooke?"_


Did you used to sell VHS tapes?


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 28, 2021)

Not Kelligrl, not interested.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 28, 2021)

I remember Brooke's real first name... wai-wai-wait there was Original Brooke and there was Big Cutie Brooke. OB was exotic and mysterious and BCB was girl-next-door and accessible... both great blonde beauties for sure...


----------



## Joker (Aug 29, 2021)

Yes and I too recently returned.


----------



## curvluver (Aug 29, 2021)

I remember OB was from Canada... Alberta if I remember right...


----------



## Ilegalpat (Aug 30, 2021)

Brookeisback said:


> Anyone remember Brooke?


Hi Brooke.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 30, 2021)

Apparently, I've not been around long enough to remember Brooke. Welcome back @Brookeisback !


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 30, 2021)

Well, like Ned, I also remember original Brooke from Canada and Big Cutie Brooke. I'm still a fan of both lovely ladies.


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker (Aug 30, 2021)

I need a visual refresh to answer.


----------



## SSBHM (Sep 22, 2021)

which brooke are you? weren't there multiple brookes? 

can you please specify? 

photo perhaps?

typical or common saying or expression used?

snide remark perhaps?


----------



## Duvidel Lindzon (Mar 12, 2022)

Brookeisback said:


> Anyone remember Brooke?


I am from Toronto, Canada Where are you?


----------



## Aramis419 (Apr 9, 2022)

Yep! Brings me back to my "younger than I am now" days!


----------



## extra_m13 (Apr 18, 2022)

of course i remember her, she was fantastic!


----------

